# What can whites do to heal race relations?



## Jimb

I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Buy plane tickets for the oppressed to move to greener pastures?
One way only.


----------



## pillars

Recognize white privilege.

I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.

Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.


----------



## Indeependent

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


Move to a nation with a better infrastructure...China.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.



*Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.*

An 18-35 year old black male would have had a problem
A 70 year old retired black female school teacher would have probably been okay.


----------



## Indeependent

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.


I work with a guy from Uniondale.
There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.


----------



## the_human_being

Why should whites be required to deal with it?  It's not their problem.


----------



## Iceweasel

You can't fight racism with racism. Blacks will have problems for as long as they see through racial filters. It becomes a self fulfilling prophesy. You act up more because you think whitey took your shit and you become suspect because you act up more. I'll treat anyone with respect, but act like a racist bully and you get none.


----------



## aaronleland

I only buy my prostitutes in black neighborhoods.


----------



## Asclepias

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.


----------



## Asclepias

Indeependent said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a guy from Uniondale.
> There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
> Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.  All the time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them.



Neither have I because I don't fucking care. But then, I am only half white so maybe I only need to give half a shit


----------



## Yarddog

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.




I've never gotten a break from a cop once in my life and I'm white. Ive always gotten a ticket if pulled over. Not to mention, I've heard  if a cop pulls over a black person and only gives them a warning, they more often get called for harassment unless they actualy write them a ticket.  were you in a high crime area?  maybe he had other priorities that day


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a break from a cop once in my life and I'm white. Ive always gotten a ticket if pulled over. Not to mention, I've heard  if a cop pulls over a black person and only gives them a warning, they more often get called for harassment unless they actualy write them a ticket.  were you in a high crime area?  maybe he had other priorities that day
Click to expand...

Youre a one off and pretending your experience is the same as all whites.  Thats not realistic or factual.

The big question about why police pull over so many black drivers


"A study of Connecticut traffic stops in 2014 and 2015 — among the states with the most recent data — found that 14 percent of traffic stops targeted black drivers, despite them making up only 9 percent of the state’s population. Whites, on the other hand, made up 70 percent of the traffic stops, but about 80 percent of the population. They also found the racial disparity was larger during the day than at night, when the officer can easily observe their race before turning on the sirens. The analogous statistic was not available for white drivers."


----------



## Yarddog

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.




The goal is to have people with INTEGRITY in power,  what difference does color make if they dont have integrity? Live under a tyrant in the US or live under a tyrant in Africa,  whats the difference?  personally, i have no problem with black people achieving equal power in this country, god bless em all, it would be great if they were all successful.    That doesnt mean that we need to put up with BS and lies, and brainwashing of youth to acheive that end. Continually preaching to black youths that white people hate them and hate brown people,  is not productive or the truth, it seems to be the message however,  instead of helping them actually go somewhere in life.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal is to have people with INTEGRITY in power,  what difference does color make if they dont have integrity? Live under a tyrant in the US or live under a tyrant in Africa,  whats the difference?  personally, i have no problem with black people achieving equal power in this country, god bless em all, it would be great if they were all successful.    That doesnt mean that we need to put up with BS and lies, and brainwashing of youth to acheive that end. Continually preaching to black youths that white people hate them and hate brown people,  is not productive or the truth, it seems to be the message however,  instead of helping them actually go somewhere in life.
Click to expand...

As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites.* I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace* and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


so you would be someones bitch if it meant peace

says the paid poster


----------



## Two Thumbs

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.


I got pulled over in a mostly white area for the same thing, even pulled into a lot so the officer wasn't standing in traffic, still got a ticket.

so fuck off with your ignorant bs

my moneys on the fact that your a woman and cried your way out of it


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Asclepias said:


> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?



If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.

Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
Click to expand...


Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.

"Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..


----------



## Yarddog

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.




What privilege are you afraid of losing?   do you take something away from someone else?   and what do you think you deserve retaliation for ?    

I think on a daily basis, you should just go to work every day, treat people with the same love and respect you would like in return.  is there anything else??  you need to be told these things?   We've  had a Black president and Justice department,  I'm not seeing the trajectory they have created thats putting us on a path to a better society. I think they could have done more with their message to America, I'm pretty dissapointed


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
Click to expand...



Its Amazing how you know what "whites" percieve and dont percieve


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its Amazing how you know what "whites" percieve and dont percieve
Click to expand...

Not really all that amazing. I've worked with, lived with, and talked with whites every since i was 18.


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What privilege are you afraid of losing?   do you take something away from someone else?   and what do you think you deserve retaliation for ?
> 
> I think on a daily basis, you should just go to work every day, treat people with the same love and respect you would like in return.  is there anything else??  you need to be told these things?   We've  had a Black president and Justice department,  I'm not seeing the trajectory they have created thats putting us on a path to a better society. I think they could have done more with their message to America, I'm pretty dissapointed
Click to expand...

Where did you see the poster claim he deserved retaliation?  Its amazing the things you read into posts simply because your feelings got hurt.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What privilege are you afraid of losing?   do you take something away from someone else?   and what do you think you deserve retaliation for ?
> 
> I think on a daily basis, you should just go to work every day, treat people with the same love and respect you would like in return.  is there anything else??  you need to be told these things?   We've  had a Black president and Justice department,  I'm not seeing the trajectory they have created thats putting us on a path to a better society. I think they could have done more with their message to America, I'm pretty dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see the poster claim he deserved retaliation?  Its amazing the things you read into posts simply because your feelings got hurt.
Click to expand...



He said he thinks Most white people are afraid of Retaliation... So Im asking HIM that question, I want to know if he feels it himself


----------



## Asclepias

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What privilege are you afraid of losing?   do you take something away from someone else?   and what do you think you deserve retaliation for ?
> 
> I think on a daily basis, you should just go to work every day, treat people with the same love and respect you would like in return.  is there anything else??  you need to be told these things?   We've  had a Black president and Justice department,  I'm not seeing the trajectory they have created thats putting us on a path to a better society. I think they could have done more with their message to America, I'm pretty dissapointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see the poster claim he deserved retaliation?  Its amazing the things you read into posts simply because your feelings got hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said he thinks Most white people are afraid of Retaliation... So Im asking HIM that question, I want to know if he feels it himself
Click to expand...


Thomas Jefferson lived in fear of it while simultaneously destroying Black families by selling enslaved family members to different states.

"_Indeed, I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just; that his justice cannot sleep forever; that considering numbers, nature and natural means only, a revolution of the wheel of fortune, an exchange of situation, is among possible events; that it may become probably by supernatural influence!_“" 

"_The spirit of the master is abating, that of the slave rising from the dust, his condition mollifying, the way I hope preparing, under the auspices of heaven, for a total emancipation, and that this is disposed, in the order of events, to be with the consent of the masters, rather than by their extirpation_."
-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
Click to expand...

So asians get along with people that like to get along vs people that feel beaten upon even though they have no valid reason to feel that way.

never realized what a racist dog you are.


----------



## PurpleOwl

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


The best thing you can do is condemn racists in your own community and/or social circles, one of the worst things about racism today is that racists will generally keep it to themselves and other whites, meaning black people wont know they are saying and doing racist things behind their back. Also, there is no reason to treat black people better simply because they are black thats another form of racism. But you can donate to, or volunteer at your local african/ african american charity, or better yet (if your christian) a church. I'm sure your questions and fears can be better addressed there rather than on a message board teeming with obvious white supremacists


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


You're a wimp. Move to Somalia and give away everything you own and offer yourself up as food for the starving children there.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded




----------



## Moonglow

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


Free Rice Krispy treats for life...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Moonglow said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
Click to expand...

You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?


----------



## PurpleOwl

The KKK sure is pissed off 


OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
Click to expand...

just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
Click to expand...

Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'. You are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused. And he will deserve it because he is a waste of flesh, groveling sissy with unwarranted white guilt.

It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".

This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.

Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to think and say.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
Click to expand...

godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw


----------



## Moonglow

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
Click to expand...

I don't know, I stay away from athletic gyms....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
Click to expand...

I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.

You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> 
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
Click to expand...

 your the guy who is in love with white dicks


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
Click to expand...

That was lame. Cuck boy.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
Click to expand...

seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded




----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> View attachment 89568


whats with all the memes do you have these saved on your computer?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'.you are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
Click to expand...

I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> godamn that was a hysterical neonazi rant... you forgot to accuse me of being a jew btw
> 
> 
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
Click to expand...

godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.


who told you i was white?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am half Latino, dumbass. I can't be a Nazi or neo-nazi or white supremacist.
> 
> You are a pathetic worm. I bet you sit in a corner and sob while watching your woman get boned by a group of black bucks just so you can feel like you're not racist, you weak ass cuck.
> 
> 
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
Click to expand...

That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.
> 
> 
> 
> who told you i was white?
Click to expand...

Only white liberal cucks say the things you say. No black man, Indian, Latino or Asian man would be as much of a self hating loser as you.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> your the guy who is in love with white dicks
> 
> 
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.
Click to expand...

thats a weird fantasy you have, but if thats whats you like then you should feel free to do it, you shouldn't feel ashamed to be gay or bi


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.
> 
> 
> 
> who told you i was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only white liberal cucks say the things you say. No black man, Indian, Latino or Asian man would be as much of a self hating loser as you.
Click to expand...

why is that? is it because black guys are so strong and powerful? and muscular and covered in babyoil


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Whites like the OP just piss me off. As a minority of a minority...being half Latino and half white....I don't want your pity, your sympathy, or anything. You haven't oppressed anybody, especially white cucks like you....you're too weak to oppress anyone.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was lame. Cuck boy.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a weird fantasy you have, but if thats whats you like then you should feel free to do it, you shouldn't feel ashamed to be gay or bi
Click to expand...

Don't try to turn it around. You are the degenerate white liberal cuck. I don't do the cuck thing. I have respect for myself.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Whites like the OP just piss me off. As a minority of a minority...being half Latino and half white....I don't want your pity, your sympathy, or anything. You haven't oppressed anybody, especially white cucks like you....you're too weak to oppress anyone.


I dont know a lot of half latino white supremacists, whats that like? are your parents from spain or portugal?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.
> 
> 
> 
> who told you i was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only white liberal cucks say the things you say. No black man, Indian, Latino or Asian man would be as much of a self hating loser as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is that? is it because black guys are so strong and powerful? and muscular and covered in babyoil
Click to expand...

Hahaha! You're digging yourself deeper in the cuck hole! If you honestly aren't a cucky white guy....this post above didn't help you prove it. Lol


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like the OP just piss me off. As a minority of a minority...being half Latino and half white....I don't want your pity, your sympathy, or anything. You haven't oppressed anybody, especially white cucks like you....you're too weak to oppress anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know a lot of half latino white supremacists, whats that like? are your parents from spain or portugal?
Click to expand...

Damn, you are really dumb and suck at this. I almost feel bad for you now.

Anyway, gotta run Cuckboy! It's my turn with your chick!


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though have you ever wondered why you "respect" white men so much?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a weird fantasy you have, but if thats whats you like then you should feel free to do it, you shouldn't feel ashamed to be gay or bi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to turn it around. You are the degenerate white liberal cuck. I don't do the cuck thing. I have respect for myself.
Click to expand...

im not the one spewing my sexual fantasies to strangers on the internet, you dont even know if if I'm a man or woman, much less white or black, this is what psychologists call "projection" you should see one


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tyrone is done with your girl, cucky. Time for you to go in the bedroom, grovel and ask him for forgiveness, and go clean the wet spot with your tongue, you sissy.
> 
> 
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a weird fantasy you have, but if thats whats you like then you should feel free to do it, you shouldn't feel ashamed to be gay or bi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to turn it around. You are the degenerate white liberal cuck. I don't do the cuck thing. I have respect for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not the one spewing my sexual fantasies to strangers on the internet, you dont even know if if I'm a man or woman, much less white or black, this is what psychologists call "projection" you should see one
Click to expand...

Sorry....you don't get to watch me impregnate your woman, cuck. And you WILL be raising and paying for your wife's son! Bye!


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites like the OP just piss me off. As a minority of a minority...being half Latino and half white....I don't want your pity, your sympathy, or anything. You haven't oppressed anybody, especially white cucks like you....you're too weak to oppress anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know a lot of half latino white supremacists, whats that like? are your parents from spain or portugal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are really dumb and suck at this. I almost feel bad for you now.
> 
> Anyway, gotta run Cuckboy! It's my turn with your chick!
Click to expand...

Okay goodbye I guess, by the way the suicide hotline is available 24/7 @ 1-800-273-TALK


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Purpleowl and the OP cucking for their ancestor's sins.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> godman your a nutcase, you ever thought of therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you sound like to me every time you post. Like a cucked wimp that let's his wife get nailed by minorities just so you don't feel racist, just like the OP. You are a pussy. Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a weird fantasy you have, but if thats whats you like then you should feel free to do it, you shouldn't feel ashamed to be gay or bi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to turn it around. You are the degenerate white liberal cuck. I don't do the cuck thing. I have respect for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not the one spewing my sexual fantasies to strangers on the internet, you dont even know if if I'm a man or woman, much less white or black, this is what psychologists call "projection" you should see one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry....you don't get to watch me impregnate your woman, cuck. And you WILL be raising and paying for your wife's son! Bye!
Click to expand...

did your wife leave you for a black man?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded




----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> View attachment 89570


have more racist memes or are you done?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
Click to expand...

Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
Click to expand...

black people can be racist


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black people can be racist
Click to expand...

Uh oh! You just stepped in it! No they cannot. Only white people can be racist! Only white people have power in this white supremacist system, so therefore only whites can be racist. You are one lousy liberal if you didn't know that! Check your privilege!


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black people can be racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh! You just stepped in it! No they cannot. Only white people can be racist! Only white people have power in this white supremacist system, so therefore only whites can be racist. You are one lousy liberal if you didn't know that! Check your privilege!
Click to expand...

 
like when christians say something racist about muslims, and then say islam isn't a race, so it cant be racist? like that?


----------



## Muhammed

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


There is no white privilege.


----------



## PurpleOwl

Muhammed said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
Click to expand...

sure there is?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black people can be racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh! You just stepped in it! No they cannot. Only white people can be racist! Only white people have power in this white supremacist system, so therefore only whites can be racist. You are one lousy liberal if you didn't know that! Check your privilege!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like when christians say something racist about muslims, and then say islam isn't a race, so it cant be racist? like that?
Click to expand...

Muslims are not a racial group, dummy. Did you mean Arabs?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is?
Click to expand...

Obama has Black President privilege... And that's more privilege than any white man alive has.


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black people can be racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh! You just stepped in it! No they cannot. Only white people can be racist! Only white people have power in this white supremacist system, so therefore only whites can be racist. You are one lousy liberal if you didn't know that! Check your privilege!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like when christians say something racist about muslims, and then say islam isn't a race, so it cant be racist? like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are not a racial group, dummy. Did you mean Arabs?
Click to expand...

see your playing the same word games right now, so whats your problem?


----------



## PurpleOwl

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama has Black President privilege... And that's more privilege than any white man alive has.
Click to expand...

ill give you that one


----------



## Muhammed

PurpleOwl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is?
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## PurpleOwl

Muhammed said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

prove what?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

PurpleOwl said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white privilege.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure there is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prove what?
Click to expand...

White privilege. Okay I'm done trolling you now....I am transforming into super serious OOM now. Okay good.

Now, where were we? Oh yes, does white privilege exist? No. If it did, how do you explain all those white people living in worse poverty in the Appalachian Mountains back east than any inner city ghetto or barrio? And they've been white and poor for a loooooooong time now, when is their white privilege going to kick in?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Where do whites go to cash in on this 'white privilege', Purpleowl? I need to know so I can tell all the white people living in poverty that they need to go there and sign up so they can become privileged and rich.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So asians get along with people that like to get along vs people that feel beaten upon even though they have no valid reason to feel that way.
> 
> never realized what a racist dog you are.
Click to expand...

How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.

Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK sure is pissed off
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Free Rice Krispy treats for life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're somewhat of a liberal, Moonglow...since I avoid libs IRL like the plague whenever possible..
> What percentage of white liberals that you know personally are pathetic, groveling, white guilt ridden losers like the OP of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just because hes not a sick degenerate neo nazi like you? shouldn't you be hiding from black people in a hole somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut your mouth. I am no neo-nazi and you're a leftist so you don't get to call anyone 'degenerate'. You are the degenerate by definition...this guy is a major pussy and nobody should respect him...and when he takes his white guilt routine to the 'hood...he will be used and abused. And he will deserve it because he is a waste of flesh, groveling sissy with unwarranted white guilt.
> 
> It's one thing to say "Hey, maybe I ought to try to understand Black's and other minorities plights." Its another to say "Oh please forgive me for something I never even knew I did and I actually didn't do, and not picking fights with my friends if they tell racial jokes! Wahhh!".
> 
> This guy is pathetic, and if you agree with him, so are you. I can't imagine how someone could go through life being such a complete cuckold.
> 
> Have some respect for yourselves, white folks. It doesn't make you a neo-nazi. Unlike what morons like the OP and this Purplefaggot guy I'm responding to think and say.
Click to expand...

Well youre obviously a degenerate. This cant be the first time you have heard this can it?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Whites like the OP just piss me off. As a minority of a minority...being half Latino and half white....I don't want your pity, your sympathy, or anything. You haven't oppressed anybody, especially white cucks like you....you're too weak to oppress anyone.


I'm sorry but you have my pity. Obviously you are inbred and those neanderthal genes are raging.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570
> 
> 
> 
> have more racist memes or are you done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you know only white people can be racist, cuck boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> black people can be racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh! You just stepped in it! No they cannot. Only white people can be racist! Only white people have power in this white supremacist system, so therefore only whites can be racist. You are one lousy liberal if you didn't know that! Check your privilege!
Click to expand...

The ignorance is deep in you. Blacks can be racist.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Where do whites go to cash in on this 'white privilege', Purpleowl? I need to know so I can tell all the white people living in poverty that they need to go there and sign up so they can become privileged and rich.


Whites such as yourself in poverty only need to get off their ass, take a bath, and apply for a job. Your high school diploma will give you the same chance for a job a college educated Black person would get.

A Black Male With A Degree And A White High School Grad Have The Same Chances Of Getting A Job | Huffington Post


*"Several studies have pointed out the evident racial achievement gap but recent research has revealed a sad truth — an African-American male with an associate degree has the same chances of getting a job as a white male with a high school diploma."*


----------



## Two Thumbs

Asclepias said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So asians get along with people that like to get along vs people that feel beaten upon even though they have no valid reason to feel that way.
> 
> never realized what a racist dog you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
Click to expand...

countless asians have spoken to you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Asclepias said:


> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.



Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
Click to expand...




Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So asians get along with people that like to get along vs people that feel beaten upon even though they have no valid reason to feel that way.
> 
> never realized what a racist dog you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> countless asians have spoken to you.
Click to expand...

I know one thing, a lot of black men obsess about Asian women, because they are the least likely to give the brothers the time of day. A knuckle dragging pavement ape like Ass-Clap could never get an Asian chick. When I have seen an Asian woman with a black man, the black guy is obviously successful, not some gutter snipe with his pants hanging off his ass screaming about the days when blacks were kangz.


----------



## Jimb

Asclepias said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
Click to expand...

I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jimb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
Click to expand...

You cannot help them, they have to help themselves. The government has set up countless social programs to help them and it hasn't helped them a bit.

And by the way, blacks are doing much better here than anywhere else, if you want to find some blacks to pity and prostrate yourself in front of....go to sub Saharan Africa...at least they'll appreciate the help instead of calling you racist for giving your tax dollars to help them along.


----------



## Jimb

PurpleOwl said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.
> 
> 
> 
> who told you i was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only white liberal cucks say the things you say. No black man, Indian, Latino or Asian man would be as much of a self hating loser as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is that? is it because black guys are so strong and powerful? and muscular and covered in babyoil
Click to expand...

Sounds like he is afraid if blacks gain true equality and are able to reach their full potential, his woman will dump  him for a superior black man. Numerous Scientific studies have shown that blacks are physically superior.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jimb said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect men who respect themselves, not white guilt ridden wimpy men like you.
> 
> 
> 
> who told you i was white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only white liberal cucks say the things you say. No black man, Indian, Latino or Asian man would be as much of a self hating loser as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is that? is it because black guys are so strong and powerful? and muscular and covered in babyoil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like he is afraid if blacks gain true equality and are able to reach their full potential, his woman will dump  him for a superior black man. Numerous Scientific studies have shown that blacks are physically superior.
Click to expand...

What is 'true equality'?


----------



## Jimb

Asclepias said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
Click to expand...

The reasons are simple: whites perceive Black men as physically superior. This is intimidating to most white men and attractive to many white women. white men fear that, if it becomes more socially acceptable, white women will persue Black men. Since Black genes tend to be of the dominant variety, white traits will be lost  . IF this is true, im ok with it. Its just the natural order of things.


----------



## Jimb

Asclepias said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
Click to expand...

The reasons are simple: whites perceive Black men as physically superior. This is intimidating to most white men and attractive to many white women. white men fear that, if it becomes more socially acceptable, white women will persue Black men. Since Black genes tend to be of the dominant variety, white traits will be lost  . IF this is true, im ok with it. Its just the natural order of things.


----------



## Correll

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.




You are a liar.

YOu are a far left wacko who is trying to start a conversation that you think needs to happen.

It is the standard old bullshit that racism in this country is about whites being racist.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jimb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reasons are simple: whites perceive Black men as physically superior. This is intimidating to most white men and attractive to many white women. white men fear that, if it becomes more socially acceptable, white women will persue Black men. Since Black genes tend to be of the dominant variety, white traits will be lost  . IF this is true, im ok with it. Its just the natural order of things.
Click to expand...

Firstly, that perception is largely true. On average, black people are physically superior to whites. Watch any physical sport like football or boxing and that becomes abundantly clear. Conversely, Whites are intellectually superior to blacks and you can see that manifest in being more educated on average, higher income on average, their families are more intact on average, etc...

There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.

There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.

White fathers don't want to dumb down their future generation's genetics, have their daughter with a man that cannot provide financially for them, and that's not even mentioning the reality that along with their average low IQ of 85 while whites average 100, they also have a higher propensity for violence due to their higher testosterone levels... White fathers don't want their daughters to be a victim of domestic violence.

Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.


You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Correll said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> YOu are a far left wacko who is trying to start a conversation that you think needs to happen.
> 
> It is the standard old bullshit that racism in this country is about whites being racist.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Just another phony Social Justice Warrior.


----------



## katsteve2012

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.





Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.



Don't assume (like many here do) that all black people think alike and act alike.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.



Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?




> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.



My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.




> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.



Pot meet kettle


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
Click to expand...

*You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.

(Other answers inside quote box)*


----------



## Two Thumbs

Jimb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
Click to expand...

nothing
do nothing for them
the nation has been doing for them for decades and they made their own lives worse

they need to improve themselves.

not you are anyone else can do a thing


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Two Thumbs said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing
> do nothing for them
> the nation has been doing for them for decades and they made their own lives worse
> 
> they need to improve themselves.
> 
> not you are anyone else can do a thing
Click to expand...

Telling the blacks on welfare to fuck off and fend for themselves would either do one of two things: Get them off their asses and force them to improve their lot....or they'd die off slowly. I may be a racist prick, but I would much rather see blacks do better than die off. There are things I appreciate about blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Two Thumbs said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are generally more compliant with whites while outworking them.  Whites don't perceive them as a threat.
> 
> "Jew" is not a race and most modern day "Jews" are just white people that practice Judaism. Thats why they are able to just change their names and blend in with other whites..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So asians get along with people that like to get along vs people that feel beaten upon even though they have no valid reason to feel that way.
> 
> never realized what a racist dog you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> countless asians have spoken to you.
Click to expand...

Thats not including the ones I had for girlfriends and family members.


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
Click to expand...

Youre only half Asian.  You even said so yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

Jimb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
Click to expand...

Sounds to me like you have done all you can regarding yourself and thats what matters.  If you want to take it further you can educate other whites that harbor racist assumptions and beliefs.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre only half Asian.  You even said so yourself.
Click to expand...


Yep. And?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
Click to expand...

You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre only half Asian.  You even said so yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And?
Click to expand...

So you cant speak on behalf of all Asians because you know good and well there are lots of Asians that hate their children marrying whites or any other race.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre only half Asian.  You even said so yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you cant speak on behalf of all Asians because you know good and well there are lots of Asians that hate their children marrying whites or any other race.
Click to expand...


According to the federal government I am Asian/Pacific Islander and Barack Obama is black, not half black, half white


----------



## Asclepias

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you got that out of what I said is a mystery. Its not hard. Asians know and believe they are smarter than whites. Since whites control the country they remain in the background and outwork you and pretend to like you if necessary.
> 
> Its none of my business if you think I am a racist. Just repeating what countless Asians have told me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in that case, on behalf of all Asian-Americans, thank you for explaining to us what we all think of the rest of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre only half Asian.  You even said so yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you cant speak on behalf of all Asians because you know good and well there are lots of Asians that hate their children marrying whites or any other race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the federal government I am Asian/Pacific Islander and Barack Obama is black, not half black, half white
Click to expand...

You shouldnt listen to the federal government. Youre all Asian then. I thought you said you had some white in you?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
Click to expand...

Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like you have done all you can regarding yourself and thats what matters.  If you want to take it further you can educate other whites that harbor racist assumptions and beliefs.
Click to expand...

What are you supposed to be, the fucking Dr.Drew of Cucky white libtards?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like you have done all you can regarding yourself and thats what matters.  If you want to take it further you can educate other whites that harbor racist assumptions and beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you supposed to be, the fucking Dr.Drew of Cucky white libtards?
Click to expand...

I have no idea who Dr Drew is and I dont know what a cucky is.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
Click to expand...

Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way to make us equal, we are different and therefore can never be equal. Can we be treated equally under the law? Yes. Can we expect blacks, who have the lowest average IQs of all the races to ever be equal in living conditions? Nope. Why? Because blacks are not as smart as white people.
> 
> There is a reason the highest paid blacks do things physically, playing professional sports. They are not usually academic material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domestic violence is very high amongst interracial couples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you need to do some studying up before you just assume things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
Click to expand...

You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.

So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you late for your Klan meeting?
> *Nope. Fuck the KKK. Science is racist?*
> 
> My parents are an interracial couple and they have never been violent towards each other.
> 
> *And you are half white and half Asian, Asians aren't high testerone, they do not have a high propensity for violence when compared to blacks. That's why those couplings work out better and whites don't have as much of a problem with mixing with Asians.*
> 
> Pot meet kettle
> 
> 
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
Click to expand...

Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You totally ignored the fact I was not talking about Asians. I was addressing whites and blacks. Come on man, hate my beliefs all you want, but don't pretend I won't notice when you are strawmanning me.
> 
> (Other answers inside quote box)*
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
Click to expand...

99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about Blacks and whites because you know your white women lust after Black men. Its approaching the pandemic stage and that pains you.  Thats probably at the root of your inferiority complex. You have a itsy bitsy root.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....no it is not hitting pandemic levels. Ultimately, it's the individuals choice to decide whether they want to punish their baby with a high probability of being barely over the IQ of functional retards in subsaharan Africa. I don't feel inferior to blacks in any way. By the way, if you forgot...I'm half mestizo myself..my mother is a brown Hispanic and my father is a white Hispanic. I don't date all-white women, so really I couldn't give a fuck less how many fat gut mudsharks you sleep with. I stick with my own because I like what I am, I'm not some dindu that feels so weak and powerless that I have to get me a white 'bitch' to fuck and slap around for a status upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
Click to expand...

No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you feel inferior. It permeates everything you post that I have read. I know all to well about white boys like you from white women. Your little roots dont do the job and you feel inferior when your women leave you to get a Black man to satisfy her in ways you simply cant.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
Click to expand...

No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded




----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> View attachment 89700


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself whatever you need to in order to ignore the fact your people are the world's most underachieving, physically unattractive, unintelligent race. You want white girls because your women look like men in dresses and make up. My golden brown women are the most beautiful in the world. Even in Africa, the lighter blacks are higher up in the caste system than the dark ones.
> 
> So I'll just say have fun fucking white trash slags in the hopes you produce a mulatto baby....but unfortunately for you..you'll never be even half white. Lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
Click to expand...

You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89700
Click to expand...

No chick I would be around would be friends with a jungle bunny. Those white how's you bees phuckin' are all libtards and libtards children.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chick I would be around would be friends with a jungle bunny. Those white how's you bees phuckin' are all libtards and libtards children.
Click to expand...

Whats a white how?  I guess youre really upset huh monkey?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

And none of those three white girls are hot....you couldn't find a meme with finer mudsharks?


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white women and women the world over tell us different than your fragile inferiority complex and rationalization process assumes.  Everyone reading your posts know you have to refer to white women as trashy slags because it hurts you that they reject your recessive genes and tiny root.  Basically you protest too strenuously which is a dead giveaway that I have hit the nail on the head. Your little root and recessive genes have failed on more than one occasion obviously and you lost those women to a Black guy.or multiple Black guys. Like the other white guys that flip out and commit mass murder, i am sure you have a manifesto somewhere whining about how the Black guys take all the women you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
Click to expand...


Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was

"Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."

You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?  Dont you mean "no I am not?"


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chick I would be around would be friends with a jungle bunny. Those white how's you bees phuckin' are all libtards and libtards children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a white how?  I guess youre really upset huh monkey?
Click to expand...

Autocorrect, jiggaboo. It's a typo. I know...you are a low IQ porch monkey, but I'm actually surprised you couldn't figure out I meant 'hoe'.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was
> 
> "Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."
> 
> You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?
Click to expand...

My skin is golden brown, you charbroiled spook.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was
> 
> "Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."
> 
> You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My skin is golden brown, you charbroiled spook.
Click to expand...

Sure it is cave gibbon. You don't have to try and convince me youre brown.  I wont believe you any way.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chick I would be around would be friends with a jungle bunny. Those white how's you bees phuckin' are all libtards and libtards children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a white how?  I guess youre really upset huh monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Autocorrect, jiggaboo. It's a typo. I know...you are a low IQ porch monkey, but I'm actually surprised you couldn't figure out I meant 'hoe'.
Click to expand...

i have you upset cave gibbon. Youre probably turning all red and pink from anger.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the white women I see with black guys, no white man would want. I wouldn't touch any race woman that has slept with a nappy headed pavement ape...you guys have so many diseases and AIDS from fucking each other in the joint on the 'down low'. You could never hit a nail on the head, your lazy black ass would need a job first!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was
> 
> "Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."
> 
> You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?  Dont you mean "no I am not?"
Click to expand...

I sound like I'm talking shit to you and you sound like you're talking shit to me. I don't need to convince you that you are a shiftless, good-for-nothing ape that can only brag about having sex because you have never achieved anything worthy of noting in your miserable life.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No chick I would be around would be friends with a jungle bunny. Those white how's you bees phuckin' are all libtards and libtards children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a white how?  I guess youre really upset huh monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Autocorrect, jiggaboo. It's a typo. I know...you are a low IQ porch monkey, but I'm actually surprised you couldn't figure out I meant 'hoe'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have you upset cave gibbon. Youre probably turning all red and pink from anger.
Click to expand...

Hahaha...no you don't, spear chucking jenkem sniffer! I'm having a blast right now.


----------



## Asclepias

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself. Sorry but its not working. I know better from personal experience little root.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was
> 
> "Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."
> 
> You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?  Dont you mean "no I am not?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sound like I'm talking shit to you and you sound like you're talking shit to me. I don't need to convince you that you are a shiftless, good-for-nothing ape that can only brag about having sex because you have never achieved anything worthy of noting in your miserable life.
Click to expand...

You sound like a pink fool and I'm not talking shit to you. I'm just toying with you and making you angry. I apologize cave gibbon. I should have known your inferiority complex would cause you to get angry.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Behold the amazing architectual structures of subsaharan Africa!

The first and only people to build their homes with cow shit! Lmao!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Asclepias said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't, dumb jiggaboo. If that's the case, then you are doing that exact same thing. Like I said, I don't care how many white trash slags you stick your AIDS infected dick in...I'm not in danger of dealing with them anyway because the women I have been with are way above your pay scale and too classy to associate with basketball American males. You keep bragging on your 'muh dick', because that's all your musty shit-lock headed ass has.
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont what?  Are you confused or just emotional?  I know. There there.  All those bad white women having sex and fornicating with Black guys when they could be with you and your little root and recessive genes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one dumb Monkeyshine. What is the first thing you said? Damn jigg, you too stupid to remember statements you made?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youre a dumb cave gibbon. No wonder you posted that self portrait.  The first thing I said was
> 
> "Sounds like you are trying to convince me and yourself."
> 
> You reply no you dont?  No you dont what?  Dont you mean "no I am not?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sound like I'm talking shit to you and you sound like you're talking shit to me. I don't need to convince you that you are a shiftless, good-for-nothing ape that can only brag about having sex because you have never achieved anything worthy of noting in your miserable life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like a pink fool and I'm not talking shit to you. I'm just toying with you and making you angry. I apologize cave gibbon. I should have known your inferiority complex would cause you to get angry.
Click to expand...

Talking shit, talking smack...same thing. Seriously this is fun. Should've took your dumb sambo ass off of ignore sooner!


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a break from a cop once in my life and I'm white. Ive always gotten a ticket if pulled over. Not to mention, I've heard  if a cop pulls over a black person and only gives them a warning, they more often get called for harassment unless they actualy write them a ticket.  were you in a high crime area?  maybe he had other priorities that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a one off and pretending your experience is the same as all whites.  Thats not realistic or factual.
> 
> The big question about why police pull over so many black drivers
> 
> 
> "A study of Connecticut traffic stops in 2014 and 2015 — among the states with the most recent data — found that 14 percent of traffic stops targeted black drivers, despite them making up only 9 percent of the state’s population. Whites, on the other hand, made up 70 percent of the traffic stops, but about 80 percent of the population. They also found the racial disparity was larger during the day than at night, when the officer can easily observe their race before turning on the sirens. The analogous statistic was not available for white drivers."
Click to expand...



did not read past this bullshit

I have heard this before and know it's a lie

you can not see the race of the driver past about 10 yards and radar guns and traffic cameras do not have a setting for race of driver.

perhaps black drivers should stop relying on the race card


----------



## squeeze berry

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case then how do you explain the success of Asians in this country? As a whole we are doing better than whites.
> 
> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything
Click to expand...


in fact every ethic group is outperforming African Americans

but blacks always blame whitey for their being behind


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know.  I just live and let live.  It's not up to me to make someone else feel "comfortable" in their own skin.  Solve your own problems.


----------



## Dreamer

Blacks lives in southern and northern America. Well.


----------



## ChrisL

Dreamer said:


> Blacks lives in southern and northern America. Well.



Well what?


----------



## the_human_being

I hope Hillary doesn't get elected. She plans on having Planned Parenthood commit genocide upon the Black race via abortion.  My personal preference would be to place Blacks under the Department of Wildlife and Conservation. They could put a daily bag limit of say four or five and allow them to be taken only at night to make it more sporting. I would like to see a bow hunting season included though perhaps to extend for a couple of weeks during daylight hours.


----------



## Dreamer

I hope Trump get elected so we get white power back to America like of course W Bush when he stared a war against scum regim Saddam's Iraq. Saddam's Iraq threaten America's military with nuclear energy and posentiel nuclear weapons enough is enough for America. If not Trump get elected I hope Mike Lee or Cruz get elected instead 2020 when Clinton can get her second period how really are dumb for all boys in America how really need a man as president sure. Obama are a babyface ball when he never start a war with ground forces..


----------



## Dreamer

ChrisL said:


> Well what?



At least southern America negrous about 60% live what I expect me.


----------



## ChrisL

Dreamer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least southern America negrous about 60% live what I expect me.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## ChrisL

Dreamer said:


> I hope Trump get elected so we get white power back to America like of course W Bush when he stared a war against scum regim Saddam's Iraq. Saddam's Iraq threaten America's military with nuclear energy and posentiel nuclear weapons enough is enough for America. If not Trump get elected I hope Mike Lee or Cruz get elected instead 2020 when Clinton can get her second period how really are dumb for all boys in America how really need a man as president sure. Obama are a babyface ball when he never start a war with ground forces..



Is that you Kristian?


----------



## social philosopher

I am an older white male. My belief is that for a good part, blacks are their own worst enemy. Everybody is so concerned about race. I have to wonder why it seems to be so important to blacks whether white people like them or not. And while I agree it really isn't that simple, it really kind of is. 
Why is it so important to them that I live next door. Or that I shop in the same places. Why is it so important that I not move to another table in a restaurant? I mean I don't really care if they personally like me or not. It isn't relevant and has nothing to do with whatever they have the right to do or not. I have never gone out of my way to do anything to prevent any blacks from doing the same things that I am doing. I don't care if they do. Whatever they do has nothing to do with me and what I do has nothing to do with them. 
Equality? Come on. There is no such thing. Some people are richer. Some poorer. Some Smart. Some not. Some handsome some not. That's just the way it is. That is not going to change. You can't legislate equality any more than you can effectively legislate human behavior.
Equal opportunity is the thing. Functional equality is non-sequitur. The most you can hope for is functional equal opportunity. That you can legislate for. And it has been done. Blacks already have equal opportunity. In many cases their access to opportunity has been enhanced to enable them to compete.
What can whites do to heal race relations? While there are certainly things that could be done, I think a lot of the problem is that the expectation is too high.


----------



## social philosopher

What exactly is equality? How does it define itself in regards to race relations. How does it apply?

*Equality is the state of being equal. Especially in status, rights and opportunities.*

This is the definition in the context of race.

First of all there is no such thing as functional equality. There is no equality among people as to abilities either mental or physical. Some people are smarter, some not so smart. Some people are better looking. Some have more motivation and ambition. Some have considerably less. Some people are richer and some not so rich. And of course money creates it's own opportunity. It enhances ones 'equality'.

So to establish a functional equality among the populace is impossible. It is beyond the scope of societal intervention. However, functional equal opportunity is possible. And when we speak of equality of people's we must therefore throw in that caveat. 

The very most we all can expect or hope for is to receive equal treatment under the law and as a cultural imperative. One thing we can't expect is that we will be liked or accepted by everyone. Nor is it necessary to be so. 

I have this feeling and evidence that much of the racial dialogue comes down to something quite simple. 

Here it is. It appears that a good many white people don't like blacks. It also appe

that many blacks don't like whites. And further there are large segments of both populations whose feelings are somewhat ambiguous. No kidding you say. You didn't need me to tell you that. The reasons each have are many. Many the same. Many different. 

Blacks already have the legal equality the white population has. I don't know what else they expect. If you aren't liked perhaps you may want to change your behavior. 

Myself, I have never done anything to limit the rights and opportunities of blacks. I don't care if they have the same rights and opportunities as I do. This is fine. What they do has nothing to do with me. However, I have the right to like or not like whomever I wish. And I don't currently like black behavior or intent. You are not helping either yourselves or all of us together.

The point of all of this is that blacks already have the tools they need. What they need to do now is just calm down. Start working the program. Getting mad rarely really helps anything. And you are angry. Strong emotions. They skew your thinking.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Jimb said:


> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*



One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
Click to expand...

Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
Click to expand...


More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
> You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
Click to expand...


He's not very good at math.....


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
> You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
Click to expand...

Sorry white boy. 

The Food Stamp Capital of the U.S. is WHITE and REPUBLICAN


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
> You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not very good at math.....
Click to expand...

Youre not very good at bathing are  you cave monkey?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
> You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy.
> 
> The Food Stamp Capital of the U.S. is WHITE and REPUBLICAN
Click to expand...




Yes, you will address me as white boy...thank you.
324 million in the United States and you bring up a demographic based on one town and 5,000 people all because it's "fits" for you...haha..so typical of "you folks"....You're just plain crazy...Leave it to the delusional and iQ challenged to come up with this shit....You've lost all credibility here. Now try again.
Lets re-visit a link for REAL nationwide demos / data...Please note, unlike some editorial written by a low-life beat writer pushing an agenda the U.S. Census Bureau is pretty credible and is not ran by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson or the NAACP
21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month


----------



## racialreality9

I think white people need to die off.  Leave civilization to the browns and yellows, there are billions of us and we can handle it.


----------



## Asclepias

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What can whites do to heal race relations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think we do enough with all the EBT cards we send to the ghettos every month...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sending us your used EBT cards is not much in the way of help. Maybe if you whites got off welfare you could send us something worth value instead of being the highest demographic on welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More delusion...you're so fun to listen to...you're so lost.
> You may need to check your data there tuff-guy.
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry white boy.
> 
> The Food Stamp Capital of the U.S. is WHITE and REPUBLICAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you will address me as white boy...thank you.
> 324 million in the United States and you bring up a demographic based on one town and 5,000 people all because it's "fits" for you...haha..so typical of "you folks"....You're just plain crazy...Leave it to the delusional and iQ challenged to come up with this shit....You've lost all credibility here. Now try again.
> Lets re-visit a link for REAL nationwide demos / data...Please note, unlike some editorial written by a low-life beat writer pushing an agenda the U.S. Census Bureau is pretty credible and is not ran by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson or the NAACP
> 21.3% of US Participates in Government Assistance Programs Each Month
Click to expand...

Good white boy. I thought I would have to force you to accept your given name. Since you accepted it without a fuss I have no need to be firm with you.


----------



## Unkotare

racialreality9 said:


> I think white people need to die off.  Leave civilization to the browns and yellows, there are billions of us and we can handle it.



"Us"? Stop pretending, kid.


----------



## sharpie

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.



  Stop being brainwashed, drugged out dumbasses and embrace White separatism.  When you see a flock of birds that are all the same kind of bird, are they wrong?  When you see a school of fish that are all the same kind of fish, are they wrong?  Etc. times zillions.  What you call "racism" wouldn't even exist unless there was a useful and highly necessary evolutionary reason for it.  Welcome to reality.


----------



## Unkotare

sharpie said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being brainwashed, drugged out dumbasses and embrace White separatism.  When you see a flock of birds that are all the same kind of bird, are they wrong?  When you see a school of fish that are all the same kind of fish, are they wrong?  Etc. times zillions.  What you call "racism" wouldn't even exist unless there was a useful and highly necessary evolutionary reason for it.  Welcome to reality.
Click to expand...





Human beings are all the same kind of critter.


----------



## sharpie

Unkotare said:


> sharpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being brainwashed, drugged out dumbasses and embrace White separatism.  When you see a flock of birds that are all the same kind of bird, are they wrong?  When you see a school of fish that are all the same kind of fish, are they wrong?  Etc. times zillions.  What you call "racism" wouldn't even exist unless there was a useful and highly necessary evolutionary reason for it.  Welcome to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings are all the same kind of critter.
Click to expand...


  Bullshit.  Are bobcats and lynx the same kind of critter?  Or mule deer ans white tail deer.  Ir spotted dolphins and bottle nose dolphins?  Etc. times zillions.  Also, the word "race" is just a politically correct way of saying "species."  I will also include some pictures for you to compare the differences.


----------



## Unkotare

It's funny when racists think they are doing science. Too funny.


----------



## Huey

Indeependent said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a guy from Uniondale.
> There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
> Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

White italian neighborhoods it does happen.Its not reported by the media.


----------



## blastoff

Indeependent said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a guy from Uniondale.
> There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
> Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.
Click to expand...

It doesn't.  I've asked Asslips and others in here several times to name a white neighborhood anywhere in America where white thugs routinely gun one another down in the streets as happens daily in hoods all over this country and they can't because it doesn't exist.

A few days ago here in Grand Rapids they were holding a memorial service for a black thug recently gunned down.  On the street outside gun shots rang out yet again and the dead thug's mother or grandmother, forget which now, was shot!  Didn't kill her but she took a bullet just like thousands of other innocent blacks in their shooting gallery hoods.  Only in black America.  And of course it's all the fault of white people.


----------



## ChrisL

It's not up to me to "heal" anything.  Get a life and then you will be too busy to worry or think about such things.


----------



## jillian

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Buy plane tickets for the oppressed to move to greener pastures?
> One way only.



but you're not bigoted scum or anything.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy plane tickets for the oppressed to move to greener pastures?
> One way only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're not bigoted scum or anything.
Click to expand...


Helping out the oppressed is bad?
I'd be just as happy to buy tickets to Syria for the "Palestinians" as well.


----------



## Unkotare

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy plane tickets for the oppressed to move to greener pastures?
> One way only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're not bigoted scum or anything.
Click to expand...


Like you?


----------



## Onyx

For starters, let's stop acting apologetic. 

I am over that shit.


----------



## Onyx

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Additionally, what about the Jews? Nobody has been persecuted throughout history as much as those people have and they fucking own everything



Unfortunately the Rothschild family does not spread the wealth.


----------



## Liberty777

Jimb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The main thing is to acknowledge your automatic head start without feeling guilty about it even if its just to yourself.  You hit the nail on the head when you said whites fear retaliation. One of your founding fathers said the same thing.  Jefferson feared retaliation as well. Albert Einstein said racism was a disease of white people. My view point is that if whites didnt have an inferiority complex they would have never legislated themselves white only affirmative action for over 400 years then get upset when Blacks have partial affirmative action.  If they discover and deal with the reasons for their inferiority complex they will be able to stop racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do acknowledge my head start and perhaps I do have a bit of an inferiority complex but I have nothing against blacks. I just want to know, from a black person's perspective, what concrete actions I should take to improve conditions for blacks and other minorities.
Click to expand...

This is the kibna of shit that makes me embarrassed to be half white. Those skinny jeans have got ur nuts so bunched uv forgotten u even have a pair.


----------



## MikeK

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.


It would depend on a number of factors, beginning with attitude.  

What you've failed to acknowledge, and possibly are not aware of, is that the cop who stopped you had a lot of information about you before he stepped out of his car.  So if you are the registered owner of that car you presumably have a clean license and personal background.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a guy from Uniondale.
> There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
> Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  All the time.
Click to expand...

How do you know that?


----------



## MikeK

PurpleOwl said:


> The best thing you can do is condemn racists in your own community and/or social circles, one of the worst things about racism today is that racists will generally keep it to themselves and other whites, meaning black people wont know they are saying and doing racist things behind their back.
> 
> [...]


First, what is _your_ definition (not your dictionary's definition) of the word, "racism?"

Next, do you believe most Blacks harbor racist feelings, too -- some more malicious and loathsome than most White racists have cause to feel?    




 Also, there is no reason to treat black people better simply because they are black thats another form of racism. But you can donate to, or volunteer at your local african/ african american charity, or better yet (if your christian) a church. I'm sure your questions and fears can be better addressed there rather than on a message board teeming with obvious white supremacists[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a guy from Uniondale.
> There's an unreported shooting in a night club at least once a week.
> Tell me that happens in White neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  All the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...

News


----------



## Asclepias

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


I found this online.


----------



## gusto

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.



  You have to be high.  Are you going to "heal" flocks of birds from only flying in groups of their own kind?  Are you going to "heal" fish from swimming in schools of their own kind?  Our multiethnic society IS the problem.  Being more multiethnic isn't the solution.  I hope this has healed your damaged thinking processes.


----------



## gusto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Buy plane tickets for the oppressed to move to greener pastures?
> One way only.



  Sand negros from the desert middle east did that.  That's why we have so many of them in Michigan.  Any, "greener pastures" a White person would buy a plane ticket for the oppressed to move to would probably take them to where the White person lives.


----------



## MikeK

Iceweasel said:


> You can't fight racism with racism. Blacks will have problems for as long as they see through racial filters.


What are "racial filters?" 



> You act up more because you think whitey took your shit and you become suspect because you act up more.


"You act up because you _think_ Whitey took your shit?"  You _think?_  Are you citing paranoid delusion?  



> I'll treat anyone with respect, but act like a racist bully and you get none.


Describe an example of racist bullying.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> Youre a one off and pretending your experience is the same as all whites.  Thats not realistic or factual.
> 
> The big question about why police pull over so many black drivers


(Excerpt)

_A 2006 study of police searches in Florida found no evidence of prejudice, but evidence of statistical discrimination. More recent figures from 2014 and 2015 published by the New York Times show blacks who are searched are around 20 percent less likely to be carrying contraband than whites who are searched. While that certainly raises the odds that prejudice is playing a role, it can't be said for certain without a more careful study.

(Close)_

The above excerpt from the article you cited reveals a reduction in the statistical average of Blacks in 2006 who are found to be carrying contraband (drugs and/or guns) compared with the average in 2015.  This is because so many Blacks were stopped back then the word got around and many have simply realized it's best to be clean while driving.

But I'm recalling that back in the mid-1980s, when Reagan's escalated drug war was heating up and police agencies nationwide became generously subsidized for anti-drug activity the statistical average of Blacks who might be carrying drugs was substantially higher than that of the White average.  This, not racism, was the reason for profiling of Blacks.

Instead of citing 2006 as a period of greater attention to Black drivers the article should have gone back to (approximately) 1986 when the statistical average of Blacks carrying drugs was much greater.  (They hadn't wised up yet.)  In fact, I believe that was the year when the Supreme Court took it upon itself to alter the Fourth Amendment by replacing the _Probable Cause_ requirement with _Reasonable Suspicion_, thereby making it easier to justify searching someone's car and person.

So while there might be a relatively small number of White cops who stop Black drivers because of racial hostility the vast majority of such profiling is just one more evil effect of the War On Drugs.  If you will watch the TV ride-along series, COPS, you will see that anti-drug activity occupies at least 80% of American police officers' time.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?


Apparent to whom?  

Considering that hatred is the emperor of human emotion, much more powerful than love, you flatter yourself by suggesting I, or most other Whites, might expend such passion on anyone, Black or White, without having profoundly tormenting cause. 

What has afforded you the egotistical notion that I _hate_ you or any other Black person with whom I have no more than the most casual and insignificant acquaintance?  Please be assured that nothing short of some serious, painful and prolonged affront would cause me to _hate_ you or anyone else.


----------



## MikeK

Asclepias said:


> Not really all that amazing. I've worked with, lived with, and talked with whites every since i was 18.


And if those Whites, or most of them, seemed hostile toward you, could it be there is something about you that tends to inspire such dislike?  I've known a few Blacks like that.  Obnoxious, innately hostile characters who assign blame for all their shortcomings on _Whitey._


----------



## ScienceRocks

Stop trying to take away funding for education, infrastructure and the safetynet.


----------



## gollwoods

Seriously there's nothing you can do. It is hopeless to try and anyway a paradigm change is occurring now. It will be harder for racial bridges to exist as the pendulum has swung all the way to one side. The race baiting for votes democrat party has self destructed and a republican has taken the presidency . He has gotten more black votes than expected because Obama failed to execute an economic improvement.  As the economy slips off the fed support into a depression I would expect urban tensions to be much worse. The cities mainly democrat administration's are not going to get much help from the federal government.  I think asking blacks to be less hostile to whites is a joke. It will never happen  

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

MikeK said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a race its pretty apparent that whites hate non whites and especially Blacks. How much more proof do you need dude?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparent to whom?
> 
> Considering that hatred is the emperor of human emotion, much more powerful than love, you flatter yourself by suggesting I, or most other Whites, might expend such passion on anyone, Black or White, without having profoundly tormenting cause.
> 
> What has afforded you the egotistical notion that I _hate_ you or any other Black person with whom I have no more than the most casual and insignificant acquaintance?  Please be assured that nothing short of some serious, painful and prolonged affront would cause me to _hate_ you or anyone else.
Click to expand...


So true.  I wouldn't hate anyone unless they insulted me all the time or did something else to me that I found offensive in some way.  It's strange how some black people will INSIST that white people (who don't even know them) hate them.  Time to end the pity party and start living life.


----------



## MikeK

Unkotare said:


> It's funny when racists think they are doing science. Too funny.


Simply acknowledging a very basic (though not commonly known) scientific fact is not "doing science."  And in this example _Sharpie_ happens to be quite correct.  Humans are a species of mammalian animal.  The scientifically recognized diverse groupings within the human species are properly referred to as _sub-species,_

The term, _race,_ has been carelessly used in place of _species_ because it does not so readily associate humans with "lesser" animals.  Consider this simple demonstrative syllogism:  There is a White "race," a Black "race," a Yellow "race," and a human "race." 

Which "race" do you belong to?


----------



## MikeK

Unkotare said:


> Human beings are all the same kind of critter.


Only in the most fundamental sense.  

The Feline species, for one prominent example, is divided into thirty-seven distinctly different sub-species (lion, tiger, cheetah, panther, etc.), each of which harbors a basic similarity but all of which manifest dissimilar physical and behavioral characteristics.


----------



## NCC1701

MikeK said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human beings are all the same kind of critter.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the most fundamental sense.
> 
> The Feline species, for one prominent example, is divided into thirty-seven distinctly different sub-species (lion, tiger, cheetah, panther, etc.), each of which harbors a basic similarity but all of which manifest dissimilar physical and behavioral characteristics.
Click to expand...


right, west African blacks have a different phenotype than everyone else, that is why they hold all the short distance speed records.

Genetic mapping indicates clear separation, you can take your DNA to a specialist and they can tell you where your ancestors came from


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...




Quite the contrary.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
Click to expand...


If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation...
Click to expand...



You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


and you have your usual nothing to say, an empty little intellect that can nothing but throw out little objections and assertions


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
Click to expand...


Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

My answer to the question posed is "start calling them on all their racist bullshit".

 One might as easily ask what chickens can do to improve their relationship with foxes.


----------



## NCC1701

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
Click to expand...


I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL

people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you have your usual nothing to say, an empty little intellect that can nothing but throw out little objections and assertions
Click to expand...





DNA shows that we are almost 100% identical, and that there is more genetic variation among sub-Saharan peoples that between a single person from sub-Saharan Africa and a single person from Norway (for example), dumbass. 


Stop trying to learn Science from stormfront.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you have your usual nothing to say, an empty little intellect that can nothing but throw out little objections and assertions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DNA shows that we are almost 100% identical, and that there is more genetic variation among sub-Saharan peoples that between a single person from sub-Saharan Africa and a single person from Norway (for example), dumbass.
> 
> 
> Stop trying to learn Science from stormfront.
Click to expand...


You are an empty mind connected to a keyboard.

DNA says we are 98% chimpanzee, your comment means nothing, absolutely nothing.


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
Click to expand...

You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces. 

I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.


----------



## NCC1701

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Genetic mapping indicates clear separation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
Click to expand...


that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
Click to expand...


You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
Click to expand...




We are all the same species, dumbass. Almost 100% genetically identical. If humans of different 'races' ever cannot interbreed you can get back to me with your ignorant bullshit and spineless fears.


----------



## NCC1701

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
Click to expand...


except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can tell you where you came from by your DNA, that is separation you idiot. genetic clusters do the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, dumbass. Almost 100% genetically identical. If humans of different 'races' ever cannot interbreed you can get back to me with your ignorant bullshit and spineless fears.
Click to expand...


dogs are all the same species yet nobody denies that breeds are radically different. you know nothing


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, dumbass. Almost 100% genetically identical. If humans of different 'races' ever cannot interbreed you can get back to me with your ignorant bullshit and spineless fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dogs are all the same species yet nobody denies that breeds are radically different. you know nothing
Click to expand...

No stupid. Dogs were purposely bred for different traits you random silly ass clown.


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
Click to expand...

White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.


----------



## Unkotare

NCC1701 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats possible within races idiot. You and a family member can be told apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, dumbass. Almost 100% genetically identical. If humans of different 'races' ever cannot interbreed you can get back to me with your ignorant bullshit and spineless fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dogs are all the same species yet nobody denies that breeds are radically different. you know nothing
Click to expand...




Are you TRYING to be stupid, or is it just coming naturally to you?


----------



## skye

White or black,,,or multicolor,,,,

no


nothing to do  for race whatever?  meh....yawn,,,,


nothing to do ...hear? ok?


----------



## skye

what....wanna dance?


----------



## sealybobo

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


Blacks aren't going to gain too much power. How about their fair share? Let's just get them there first then worry about 15% of our population gaining too much power.

And they first have to vote before they have any power or before their opinions matter when it comes to welfare social security or public schools or healthcare.


----------



## Treeshepherd

What I do is treat everyone the same. I'm not patronizing toward people of different shades of color, like changing my mannerisms and speech, trying to sound more hip or whatever. If I meet a Korean-American I don't try to show them I'm down with their Koreanism by expounding on my knowledge of kimchee or Korean barbeque. Because you know what? Maybe they hate kimchee and they eat vegetarian.

I went to Radio Shack last wknd and the associate working there was black. I picked his brain like I would with any other tech nerd and I didn't ask him about the Golden State Warriors, just assuming he was a basketball fan.


----------



## Treeshepherd

pillars said:


> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work. The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.



You told the officer the reason you were there, which was a legit reason, so he let you go.

Let's say there's a spectrum which runs from total denial about racism to the other extreme; seeing racism around every corner and under every rock. Neither extreme is constructive.

The problem with the latter extreme is that normal relations between humans can be abrasive. I dont always get good customer service. I don't always get a friendly greeting from the bus driver. I get crazy drivers yelling weird stuff when I'm out on my bike. I had a very difficult time finding an apartment in Arcata. That's normal. But if I'm a person of color and I'm listening to a lot of this rhetoric about white privilege, it would be easy to believe that my frustrating experiences are all due to my race.


----------



## Sbiker

))

Ethnically I'm 100% white, but discrimination of my nation, in fact, greater, than any black in America. We lost a greater more people from Nazi Holocaust, than others - but no one pays reparations to us, like to jews. I'm permanently "bad evil guy" in the most movies in whole world. Taking part in Paralympics Games is forbidden for all disabled people of my nationality by_raсе_attribute... If we really want to struggle against racism for the human rights - could I hope, we'll start from mine?


----------



## NCC1701

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> 
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
Click to expand...


algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.


----------



## NCC1701

Unkotare said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and explain statistics, but you have a BA, LOL
> 
> people from different continents can be distinguished as genetic groups, you lose again, or are you going to claim DNA is a white mans lie like standardized math tests are?
> 
> 
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all the same species, dumbass. Almost 100% genetically identical. If humans of different 'races' ever cannot interbreed you can get back to me with your ignorant bullshit and spineless fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dogs are all the same species yet nobody denies that breeds are radically different. you know nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you TRYING to be stupid, or is it just coming naturally to you?
Click to expand...


empty retort from an empty mind, let me help you out, your affliction is called downs syndrome and it is only a minor genetic variation that makes you profoundly unable to comprehend


----------



## rahtruelies

Jimb said:


> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


You need to stop being a Fool and start standing with your own People.


----------



## rahtruelies

sealybobo said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to gain too much power. How about their fair share? Let's just get them there first then worry about 15% of our population gaining too much power.
> 
> And they first have to vote before they have any power or before their opinions matter when it comes to welfare social security or public schools or healthcare.
Click to expand...

The negro already has too much power in America.


----------



## Unkotare

rahtruelies said:


> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop being a Fool and start standing with your own People.
Click to expand...




Who would that be?


----------



## Unkotare

rahtruelies said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a middle aged white man living in a predominantly white region. I used to think I was not racist at all, but in light of recent black-white tensions in the US, I have taken a close look at myself. While I do not disparage black people, I have been in groups where racist things were said and not spoken out and denounced them. I have also been slow to admit the white priviledge that I have been able to take advantage of my whole life. I now acknowledge that institutional racism exists in this country. I guess I would say I am a recovering racist. I think that most white people fear loss of priviledge and harsh retaliation if blacks gain too much power in our society. Certainly white priviledge would be lost in a society ruled by blacks and other minorities, but that is the goal, a society that does not unfairly advantage whites. I would be more than willing to serve a more subordinate role in society if it meant being able to live in peace and I believe a society with more people of color in authority would be a better society. To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't going to gain too much power. How about their fair share? Let's just get them there first then worry about 15% of our population gaining too much power.
> 
> And they first have to vote before they have any power or before their opinions matter when it comes to welfare social security or public schools or healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The negro [sic] already has too much power in America.
Click to expand...



Who is that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.



Sure, I believe you.

You were hooking in the projects and ran a light, but the cop let you go because you're white..

Yeah, bullshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

aaronleland said:


> I only buy my prostitutes in black neighborhoods.



Lucky you, Catz is working those!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Two Thumbs said:


> [
> 
> I got pulled over in a mostly white area for the same thing, even pulled into a lot so the officer wasn't standing in traffic, still got a ticket.
> 
> so fuck off with your ignorant bs
> 
> my moneys on the fact that your a woman and cried your way out of it



My money is on the fact that Catz is making the whole thing up...


----------



## Asclepias

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try but odds are you cant even explain how to tie shoelaces.
> 
> I know people from different continents cave be distinguished as a genetic group. Thats what I just explained to you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
Click to expand...

I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.


----------



## Mudda

Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
White doctors should stop treating blacks.
No more white road workers, garbage men...

And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
Btw, good luck with that.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.


No luck needed. We did all that before so it should be very simple to do that again. Glad you agree with me.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.


Mudda, are you a racist?


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's right, genetics show we are not all the same, and races from different continents have different phenotype groupings such as people with black skin, more fast twitch muscle, and less cognitive ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
Click to expand...


If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.

If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
Click to expand...


Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
Click to expand...

Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978

The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
Click to expand...


And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
Click to expand...

In the US or the world?


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
Click to expand...

I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
Click to expand...

You might just be the worst person on this message board.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
Click to expand...

When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
Click to expand...

My plan would be to send a racist like yourself.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My plan would be to send a racist like yourself.
Click to expand...

So you have no plan and want blacks to keep getting shot by white cops. Who's the racist now?


----------



## Pete7469

White privilege?




			
				an idiot said:
			
		

> To hasten this inevitable paradigm shift, I would like to hear from black people what I can do on a daily basis.


----------



## Pete7469

aaronleland said:


> I only buy my prostitutes in black neighborhoods.



You can BUY them?

Ain't that illegal? Where do you keep them? 

I can't believe anyone even rents them.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My plan would be to send a racist like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no plan and want blacks to keep getting shot by white cops. Who's the racist now?
Click to expand...

I would have been shocked if you had correctly stated my position.  Thanks for not letting me down, brother.


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US or the world?
Click to expand...


Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
Click to expand...


While this black interfering to deals of whites, choosing between white Hillary and white Trump?  Interesting position...


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
Click to expand...


Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.

If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should stop policing black neighbourhoods.
> White doctors should stop treating blacks.
> No more white road workers, garbage men...
> 
> And leave the black folks to take care of themselves.
> Btw, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
Click to expand...

Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
Click to expand...

With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US or the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
Click to expand...

Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> 
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
Click to expand...

I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> 
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you bet a lot of things.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you bet a lot of things.
Click to expand...

I'll bet that you can't prove your god.


Look! I win!!!!


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you bet a lot of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet that you can't prove your god.
> 
> 
> Look! I win!!!!
Click to expand...

I think what you meant to say is that you bet there is no proof you will accept.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> 
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you bet a lot of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet that you can't prove your god.
> 
> 
> Look! I win!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what you meant to say is that you bet there is no proof you will accept.
Click to expand...

Your proof of god boils down to this: Look! There's a universe!


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> With thermonuclear warheads and multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles, but other than that, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you bet a lot of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet that you can't prove your god.
> 
> 
> Look! I win!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what you meant to say is that you bet there is no proof you will accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof of god boils down to this: Look! There's a universe!
Click to expand...

It's a little more than that.  What proof would you accept?


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet that they don't work. Not much does in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you bet a lot of things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll bet that you can't prove your god.
> 
> 
> Look! I win!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what you meant to say is that you bet there is no proof you will accept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your proof of god boils down to this: Look! There's a universe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little more than that.  What proof would you accept?
Click to expand...

A little wee bit more. Maybe. 

I'll accept any real, solid proof that makes sense scientifically.


----------



## Unkotare

Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?


it's the Religion Forum.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
Click to expand...

lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.


----------



## miketx

pillars said:


> Recognize white privilege.
> 
> I was pulled over today in one of the projects where we work.  The officer first looked at me like I was crazy for being out there, then asked me why I was there, and then told me I ran a stop sign and not to do it again, and let me go.
> 
> Tell me that a black person living in that project would have had the same experience.


A black person living in that project would have had the same experience. 

You must some racist scum. Working in those projects, running stop signs and helping build the slum. Wow! Disgusting.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
Click to expand...

It's UncleTard, he never has anything useful to say. You'll see.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's UncleTard, he never has anything useful to say. You'll see.
Click to expand...

Maybe, but it was funny that you got confused.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's UncleTard, he never has anything useful to say. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, but it was funny that you got confused.
Click to expand...

Geez, you can't figure ANYTHING out!


----------



## Unkotare

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
Click to expand...



Then why were you discussing theology?


----------



## ding

Unkotare said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why were you discussing theology?
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me?  Or could you not figure this out by looking at post #243?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why were you discussing theology?
Click to expand...

Because black folks likes their voodoo.


----------



## Unkotare

ding said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why were you discussing theology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me?  ...
Click to expand...



To see if you have a reason for trolling the thread.


----------



## ding

Unkotare said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the religion forum, or is some troll just trying to derail?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the Religion Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, no.  This is the race forum, dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why were you discussing theology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you asking me?  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To see if you have a reason for trolling the thread.
Click to expand...

Again... you couldn't tell that by looking at post #243.


----------



## Asclepias

Sbiker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely different and have less cognitive ability. Must be those recessive genes you white albinoids got from inbreeding and the neanderthal genes you got from crossbreeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
Click to expand...

"if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?

Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.

What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?

Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia

"In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda, are you a racist?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
Click to expand...


You don't want to listen my info?


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you choking of it? But white christians could not be racists, because it's very very bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US or the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander I. Solzhenitsyn -- A World Split Apart — Commencement Address Delivered At Harvard University, June 8, 1978
> 
> The Socialist Phenomenon by Igor Shafarevich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US or the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
Click to expand...

No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help the poor blacks who hate whites, so let's keep whites out of black neighbourhoods. It's a fair offer.
> 
> 
> 
> You might just be the worst person on this message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's a problem in a black neighbourhood, send some black cops. No more white cops shooting black people. Problem solved. Got a better plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. Russia is big and we had the same problems. There are no any ways except of Law, equal to all.
> 
> If you send black cops to black neighborhood - in fact, it's a sort of corruption. You mean - "he would give to his black brothers indulgences for a crimes, arresting whites". It's a racism too.
> The same about white cops who shooting black. There would be a lot of checks and arrests of guilty. It's only way to reach an order. All others - just a way to escalate conflict...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a failed gas station masquerading as a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to listen my info?
Click to expand...

I heard it and decided that Putin is a homo.


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that all testing indicates that you belong to the cognitively inferior race, too bad you can't lie your way out of that one
> 
> 
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
Click to expand...


Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how do they explain the phenomenon of racism?
> 
> 
> 
> In the US or the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
Click to expand...


I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the US or the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
Click to expand...

Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both... Communism, socialism and racism - are different things..
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
Click to expand...


So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?  

For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is just a rest stop on the way to communism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
Click to expand...

Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
Click to expand...

Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?


----------



## Asclepias

Sbiker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White testing is laughable clownish antics meant to soothe your white inferiority complex. I dont have to lie when you would still be a wild cave chimp if not for Black people educating your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
Click to expand...

It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.


----------



## Mudda

Whites are doing more than enough.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Whites are doing more than enough.


I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are doing more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
Click to expand...

C'mon Asspants, that all you got? 

Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are doing more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
Click to expand...

I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.

Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are doing more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
Click to expand...

You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are doing more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
Click to expand...

You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are doing more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
Click to expand...

Copying me, I'm flattered.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Whites should stop sexually molesting animals. Its more than just enough. Its way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copying me, I'm flattered.
Click to expand...

I dont have any wet dog smell though. Where do you get it?


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Asspants, that all you got?
> 
> Whites brought you all over here, taught you how to work, then freed everyone, and now bend over backwards with Affirmative Action and pretending to honour that bible thumping windbag, MLK... What more do you want? Your own reservations?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copying me, I'm flattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any wet dog smell though. Where do you get it?
Click to expand...

I hate dogs. Please try again.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot more but the most pressing is to get whites to stop sexually molesting animals.
> 
> Whites brought Blacks here because they were too dumb to build anything for themselves. They needed help with just about everything. First the NA's had to feed them or they would have starved and the whites turned on them. Blacks came and built the country into an economic power and then whites turned on us.
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copying me, I'm flattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any wet dog smell though. Where do you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate dogs. Please try again.
Click to expand...

I would hate dogs too if I smelled like a wet one like you do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you produce that smell?


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.. For example, I heared about "Sweden Socialism" - but Sweden, as I know, don't want to reach communism...
> Otherwise, what's the difference between socialism and wellfare state?
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
Click to expand...


Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> algebra tests are 'white' yet blacks cannot perform on the tests of a supposedly inferior race, lol, the black man and his desperate attempts at soothing your feelings. If blacks had something better they would do it, they don't, you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
Click to expand...


Let's try wiki:

_In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_

Algebra - Wikipedia

Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..


----------



## Asclepias

Sbiker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know algebra tests arent white. Algebra comes from Africa. If we hadnt invented it you wouldnt know what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try wiki:
> 
> _In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_
> 
> Algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with who came up with it. The Greeks will tell you that math all came from Africa.  There is a reason he was in Africa. They didnt have the knowledge in Greece.


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
Click to expand...


They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too. 
But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mean Egypt mathematics - just show me one ethnic egyptian, and where he live now.
> 
> If you are mean term "algebra" - it invented by Al-Khoresmi in Iran/Iraq region...
> 
> 
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try wiki:
> 
> _In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_
> 
> Algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with who came up with it. The Greeks will tell you that math all came from Africa.  There is a reason he was in Africa. They didnt have the knowledge in Greece.
Click to expand...


If it's true - why do all numbers we use called as "Arabian"... Or "Indian"? Not "African"? Does it mean a real fact of discrimination?


----------



## Asclepias

Sbiker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> "if you are mean..."?  WTF are you talking about?
> 
> Algebra wasnt invented in Iraq and even if it was those people were Black anyway. It was invented in Egypt better known as Kmet.
> 
> What relevance does an ethnic Egyptian have to my point about Algebra being invented in Africa?
> 
> Egyptian algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> "In the history of mathematics, _*Egyptian algebra*_, as that term is used in this article, refers to algebra as it was developed and used in Ancient Egypt. Ancient Egyptian mathematics as discussed here spans a time period ranging from ca. 3000 BC to ca. 300 BC."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try wiki:
> 
> _In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_
> 
> Algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with who came up with it. The Greeks will tell you that math all came from Africa.  There is a reason he was in Africa. They didnt have the knowledge in Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's true - why do all numbers we use called as "Arabian"... Or "Indian"? Not "African"? Does it mean a real fact of discrimination?
Click to expand...

We dont call numbers Arabian or Indian. What are you talking about?  We call them numbers.  Like I said go check what the greeks say.


----------



## Sbiker

Asclepias said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok... Could you translate the word "AL-GEBRA"?  From which language you're doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try wiki:
> 
> _In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_
> 
> Algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with who came up with it. The Greeks will tell you that math all came from Africa.  There is a reason he was in Africa. They didnt have the knowledge in Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's true - why do all numbers we use called as "Arabian"... Or "Indian"? Not "African"? Does it mean a real fact of discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont call numbers Arabian or Indian. What are you talking about?  We call them numbers.  Like I said go check what the greeks say.
Click to expand...


If it's true, how do you differ them from Roman numerals?


----------



## Asclepias

Sbiker said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be any language. Doesnt mean that language is the one that made it up does it now?  Thats like saying the English made up math because thats what we call it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try wiki:
> 
> _In the context where algebra is identified with the theory of equations, the Greek mathematician Diophantus has traditionally been known as the "father of algebra" but in more recent times there is much debate over whether al-Khwarizmi, who founded the discipline of al-jabr, deserves that title instead_
> 
> Algebra - Wikipedia
> 
> Yes, Diophantus lived in Alexandria, in Africa, but he was Greek, and he named his science as "Arithmetics"  Al-jabr - term from a Middle-East  It's true..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with who came up with it. The Greeks will tell you that math all came from Africa.  There is a reason he was in Africa. They didnt have the knowledge in Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's true - why do all numbers we use called as "Arabian"... Or "Indian"? Not "African"? Does it mean a real fact of discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont call numbers Arabian or Indian. What are you talking about?  We call them numbers.  Like I said go check what the greeks say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's true, how do you differ them from Roman numerals?
Click to expand...


White people made up the failed and terribly inefficient Roman numeral system. Thats how.

Your claim was that our real numbering system was called Arabic or Indian, not Roman.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful Asspants. You can always go back to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Copying me, I'm flattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any wet dog smell though. Where do you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate dogs. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hate dogs too if I smelled like a wet one like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you produce that smell?
Click to expand...

Squeeze a nignag and it oozes out.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to reach communism, but they will eventually.  It is only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
Click to expand...

Now you're trying to scam me?


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
Click to expand...

Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
Click to expand...

No thanks.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ungrateful cave chimp. You can always go back to the caves of europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copying me, I'm flattered.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any wet dog smell though. Where do you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate dogs. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would hate dogs too if I smelled like a wet one like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you produce that smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Squeeze a nignag and it oozes out.
Click to expand...

Are nignags a race of white people?  They are the only ones I have ever smelled that had the odor of wet dogs.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
Click to expand...


Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...


What's the alternatives?


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it depends greater level of education in society, than any country in current world. Also, communism, as working formation, would need tools to upkeep searching of new techs and developing of new services to people... If it could have this mechanisms, it really would a greater economics system.
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
Click to expand...


What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?


----------



## ding

Sbiker said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
Click to expand...

To confront reality.


----------



## Sbiker

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
Click to expand...


))

http://polimem.forumsdp.ru/adblock/only.jpg


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communism is for losers who can't make the in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
Click to expand...

No, just from Russian dogs.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
Click to expand...

The women in Russia are all ugly.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
Click to expand...

The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
Click to expand...

None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Watch the movie White Man's Burden


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
Click to expand...

None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you really afraid of losers much more, then others in this real world?
> 
> For example, Google widely uses socialistic practic to organise own employee activity... Do you think, it's a company for losers?
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
Click to expand...


Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women in Russia are all ugly.
Click to expand...


Well, as I could see - you've completely agreed with my conclision?


----------



## Correll

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
Click to expand...



And let's keep in mind that the most pro-Russian, or at least, LEAST anti-Russian candidate just won the Presidency.


Over huge resistance from the establishment Political Class.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
Click to expand...

Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women in Russia are all ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, as I could see - you've completely agreed with my conclision?
Click to expand...

I heard Russian women bark very well. Is that true?


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
Click to expand...


Einstein didn't disowned existance of God. In comparison with his genius the opinions of some faceless unnamed "scientists" don't have any meaning...


----------



## Mudda

Correll said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And let's keep in mind that the most pro-Russian, or at least, LEAST anti-Russian candidate just won the Presidency.
> 
> 
> Over huge resistance from the establishment Political Class.
Click to expand...

That's all Putin wants is someone to kiss his sweaty ass.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even worked in IT as a soft developer?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
Click to expand...


Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> 
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Einstein didn't disowned existance of God. In comparison with his genius the opinions of some faceless unnamed "scientists" don't have any meaning...
Click to expand...

Einstein couldn't prove god either.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
Click to expand...

Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And let's keep in mind that the most pro-Russian, or at least, LEAST anti-Russian candidate just won the Presidency.
> 
> 
> Over huge resistance from the establishment Political Class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all Putin wants is someone to kiss his sweaty ass.
Click to expand...


Man, you'd better to learn counting  If 140 millions of Russia, or plus millions people in world just would kiss his "sweaty ass" at once - he could lose not only ass, but a health and life. Unfortunately, your sexual dreams have nothing in common with Putin's thoughts and reality...


----------



## Correll

Mudda said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to scam me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And let's keep in mind that the most pro-Russian, or at least, LEAST anti-Russian candidate just won the Presidency.
> 
> 
> Over huge resistance from the establishment Political Class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all Putin wants is someone to kiss his sweaty ass.
Click to expand...



Your desire for needless conflict has been rejected by the American people.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Einstein didn't disowned existance of God. In comparison with his genius the opinions of some faceless unnamed "scientists" don't have any meaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein couldn't prove god either.
Click to expand...


But his personal opinion is greater more competent, than yours


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
Click to expand...


Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Einstein didn't disowned existance of God. In comparison with his genius the opinions of some faceless unnamed "scientists" don't have any meaning...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Einstein couldn't prove god either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But his personal opinion is greater more competent, than yours
Click to expand...

Einstein and I are both agnostics. We both know that a god has not yet being proven.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
Click to expand...

You're just another lying Russian dog.


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? What's the real quality of your life now, if you seeing scam everywhere you could?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just from Russian dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And let's keep in mind that the most pro-Russian, or at least, LEAST anti-Russian candidate just won the Presidency.
> 
> 
> Over huge resistance from the establishment Political Class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all Putin wants is someone to kiss his sweaty ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you'd better to learn counting  If 140 millions of Russia, or plus millions people in world just would kiss his "sweaty ass" at once - he could lose not only ass, but a health and life. Unfortunately, your sexual dreams have nothing in common with Putin's thoughts and reality...
Click to expand...

I bet you'd kiss Putin's ass if he told you to.


----------



## Sbiker

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wanna heal race relations, producing hate by nationality?
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
Click to expand...


It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?


----------



## Mudda

Sbiker said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russians aren't a race, they're a kind of animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
Click to expand...

Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google isn't communist, and communism wouldn't even allow for an idea sharing platform like Google because communism is for weenies. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women in Russia are all ugly.
Click to expand...

Only if youre gay. Russian and German women are the best looking white women.


----------



## Mudda

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because your mamma said so or do you have a specific reason that you believe that communism is for weenies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women in Russia are all ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if youre gay. Russian and German women are the best looking white women.
Click to expand...

Asspants, you still dreaming about white women?


----------



## Asclepias

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> They spend a lot of resources to demonize communism as word in USA, because if it wouldn't start in USSR - it had a serious chances to start in America  But now here "communizm" is demonized and dogmatized too.
> But "communism" and "socialism" as a set of tools, which could boost up the economics - it's a weapon, China have. If we wouldn't try to rethink all this ideas - which chances we have to stay alive in 21th century?
> 
> 
> 
> Russia is a garbage dump masquerading as a failed country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does It mean, you, democrats, afraid a garbage dumps as a most terrible thing in world?  Funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The women in Russia are all ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if youre gay. Russian and German women are the best looking white women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asspants, you still dreaming about white women?
Click to expand...

Sometimes.... when I have a flash back about conquering europe during my single days.


----------



## jillian

ChrisL said:


> It's not up to me to "heal" anything.  Get a life and then you will be too busy to worry or think about such things.



of course it is. it's up to all of the white christian nationalists to remember you don't run things.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really afraid of Russians just because we are ethnically white?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.
Click to expand...


I am really surprised that you would believe that without a peer reviewed research paper.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
Click to expand...

Do you have a scientific paper proving that?


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be afraid of, the reason you only took half of Ukraine is because all your gear broke down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that you would believe that without a peer reviewed research paper.
Click to expand...

Nah, I only do that when someone claims something absurd.


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternatives?
> 
> 
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a scientific paper proving that?
Click to expand...

Don't need one, clowns are judged by how they act.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> To confront reality.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality that there's no proof of your god? Good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None that you will accept which is why you are an atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None which a scientist will accept either which is why you are a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a scientific paper proving that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't need one, clowns are judged by how they act.
Click to expand...

I am sorry. but unless you have a peer reviewed scientific study proving that, you are only talking out of your ass.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha, just show me a half of Ukraine, Russia took, on map - and I'll believe to you completely
> 
> 
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that you would believe that without a peer reviewed research paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I only do that when someone claims something absurd.
Click to expand...

Can you prove that?


----------



## Mudda

ding said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just another lying Russian dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that you would believe that without a peer reviewed research paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I only do that when someone claims something absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove that?
Click to expand...

How cute, ding's on tilt.


----------



## ding

Mudda said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very predictable - because you cannot prove any of your words  Hah? Let's prove at least something? c'mon?
> 
> 
> 
> Russians are stupid, the proof is all around you and in every mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that you would believe that without a peer reviewed research paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I only do that when someone claims something absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How cute, ding's on tilt.
Click to expand...

Can you prove that?


----------

